# Hoffnungslos unkreativ... HILFE!! *g*



## LuPuZ (31. Mai 2001)

Hallo,

also, ich hab da mal ein anliegen an euch große grafikdesigner. ich bezeichne mich nicht als schlecht, aber es gibt immer bessere. Auch wenn irh euch scheinbar ja aufs Wallpaper machen spezialisiert habt, so hoffe ich doch das hier wer ahnung von GUIs hat. Na ja, nicht ahnung eher kreative einfälle für selbige.  

Ich bin nämlich jetzt schon seit monaten am überlegen was ich fürn Layout und aussehen für meine Page nehmen soll. Ist ne Counter Strike (Half-Life Mod) Clanpage, und wir selbst heißen }{DA}{ DA Alkoholicz.

Dazu sollte das Aussehen des GUIs auch passen, nur fällt mir nichts ein. Ich hab die hübschen Aqua buttons von http://www.photoshopclub.com hinbekommen und würde die gerne auch irgendwie usen, aber das passt alles nicht.

geht einfach mal auf www.da-alkoholicz.net und sehts euch an. 

Ich wäre für kreative Vorschläge oder ne kleine Zeichnung echt dankbar. Aber bitte nichts fertiges ich will das selber machen, nur paar tipps. Ihr werdet auch erwähnt dann *G*

C ya LuPuZ

Ich hoffe mal auf antwortwww.da-alkoholicz.net


----------



## Oxygen (31. Mai 2001)

hm... wie wärs mit selber machen...?!
Ich glaube, dass mir hier dabei auch jeder zustimmt... (wenn nich wärs jetzt irgendwie n bischen peinlich für mich  )

Ich hab auch gedacht ich kann absolut garnichts, aber jetzt find ich 
meine Papers schon garnichmal so schlacht... (und ich arbeite noch nich lang mit PS)

Zur Page... klar, die is noch nich fertig... aber OTTO rulezzz 
 j (you know what I mean)

Auch wenn das Intro noch nich fertig is, da muss was abwechlung rein... das Lied id zwar gut... aber da kann man mehr draus machen...
Aber wie gesagt... sie is ja noch im Aufbau...

PS: Kennen wir uns irgendwo her? Dein Name is verdächtig ähnlich mit dem von nem Freund von mir "LuPus"... auch genannt Tobi?


----------



## LuPuZ (31. Mai 2001)

ne glaub nicht *G*

ich willd as ja selber amchen, brauch nur ne verdammte idee


----------



## Oxygen (31. Mai 2001)

Tjo... Wie wärs mit leeren Flaschen?
Da gibts doch ne ganze menge an Sachen...


----------



## LuPuZ (31. Mai 2001)

wenn du mir dann noch erklerst wie das mit GUI geht? *G*


----------



## Oxygen (31. Mai 2001)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen... ich hab noch nie was mit GUI gemacht... und hab davon keine Ahnung... also...tja...     ;-)


----------



## -H- (1. Juni 2001)

*Tach auch*

Hi,
Meines Wissens nach bedeutet GUI "General User Interface" und ist lediglich eine Kurzform für das was der User auf dem Bildschirm sieht. Also eigentlich nur das was hier im allgemeinen mit "Interface" beschrieben wird.

gruß
H


----------



## Meister Eder (2. Juni 2001)

he lupus,

willst du eure clanseite mit html programmieren ?
wir haben bei unserer nur mit flash gearbeitet und sieht meines erachtens nach auch ganz ordentlich aus und man hat nicht die probleme mit den ganzen verschiedenen browsern, da eigentlich jeder user den flash player installiert hat.
wenn du das mit den buttons hinbekommst, würd ich es trotzdem gerne sehen !

take a look @ www.fsuk.rulz.de


----------



## LuPuZ (2. Juni 2001)

ich wollte aber keine seite in flash machen, weiol ich das bischen blöd finde ehrlich gesagt. 

Außerdem hab ich keine Ahnung von flash und müsste das erst lernen. Da hab ich aber nicht die zeit zu da ich erst PS 6 ordentlich können will *G*

Ach ja, hat jetzt allmählich mal wer ne idee für ein GUI (Graphical User Interface) oder auch Menü genannt?

C ya LuPuZ


----------



## eXcalibur (2. Juni 2001)

Du hast doch schon gesagt bekommen das man leere Flascehn nutzen könnte, wie wä es denn dann mit Vollen Flaschen die bei eine Mausover mit nem Flaschenöffner vershen werden und wenn man den Link akiviert bekömmt man eventuell ain deutliches "fump" *flascheauf* zu hören und wenn die maus denn wieder weg ist ist die Flasceh halt leer ( auch glechzeitig ein Zeichen dafrü das man da schonmal war).

Gruß eXcalibur


----------



## DarkSoul (2. Juni 2001)

*Look around...*

The Last Judgement

Ich selber bin zwar kreativ nur unterdrückt unser Webmaster meine Kreativität, so dass ein eher fades Interface rausspringt, aber eventuell hilft dir das etwas auf die Sprünge...!


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

du hast recht das ist fad


----------



## DarkSoul (3. Juni 2001)

*Endlich...*

...einer der zu mir hält...! Thx


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

kein prob mach ich gern wieder


----------



## LuPuZ (6. Juni 2001)

*Vergesst es*

erstmal danke fürs spammen :[ 

das mit dem problem hat sich erledigt, hab mich beraten mit nem Kumpel und wir ham jetzt ne idee.

trotzdem thx fürs posten (bis auf die spammer)


----------



## theLMF (7. Juni 2001)

*Flaschen*

Gibts für Flaschen (in 3d) eigentlich auch Tuts (für PS)?????ßß


----------



## ghaleon (8. Juni 2001)

geh mal auf wastedyouth.org schau dir irgendein tut fuer 3d sheres an und wandel es ein bisschen ab mit flaschen shape halt und so


----------



## exe666 (10. Juni 2001)

*hilfe!*

hi hat jemand von euch ahnung von 3d logos mit photoshop6?
ich hab da mal eins abgefangen sieht aber nich so proll aus!
nen link dazu kann ich euch net geben!
habs noch nich geuppt!
cu exe


----------



## ghaleon (11. Juni 2001)

tja nimm max


----------



## exe666 (11. Juni 2001)

*nein!*

nein, ich moechte komplett ein 3d logo in photoshop erstellen!
3d max hab eich nit mehr weil er sagt mein key is nich korrekt!
(is halt nur ausm inet gezogen)
ich hab hier nen link zu meinem angefangen 3d bild:
http://home.t-online.de/home/dieviertostedter/exe3d.jpg


----------



## Dragon-GFX (11. Juni 2001)

ich würde sagen, dass das Logo doch gar nicht so schlecht ist.

An deiner Stelle würd ich das EXE aber noch ein wenig von den Flames abheben. Verschafft dem ganzen Logo noch einen besseren 3D-Effect (is ja noch nicht so wirklich erkennbar).

Ich würd auch mal die Schrift ein bisschen prägnanter machen.

Schau dier nur mal die Stelle ganz links unten am E an, durch die Stärke der Flames wird der ganze 3D-Effect zu nichte gemacht.

ich denk da is nich jede Menge rauszuholen.

Ich wünsch dir noch gutes gelingen!


cu

Dragon-GFX


----------



## ghaleon (11. Juni 2001)

dann hol dir halt nen crack fuer max


----------



## exe666 (12. Juni 2001)

*3d max*

das dumme is ich hab 3d max gelöscht!
und hab es auch net mehr auf cd=(


----------



## ghaleon (14. Juni 2001)

das is natuerlich ganz bloed


----------



## sphinx3k1 (21. November 2001)

Mein Favorit sind ja immer Chips !! obwohl ich überhaupt keine Chips mag,...mag ich sie trotzdem   *confusing all*

http://www.pixel-brei.de

mfg sphinx


----------

